# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Защита женщин в ИСККОН

## Хари-канта д.д.

_«Если вы действительно ответственны, то в первую очередь вас будет волновать стрийа урва балах – как дать защиту более слабой части населения, а именно женщинам и детям. Наш долг – защищать женщин, тех, кто слабее, - женщин и детей». (Лекция ШП по ШБ 1.16.21, 17 января 1974 г., Гонолулу)_

Верно ли, что защищенность женщин находится в интересах только самих женщин?  И верно ли, что отсутствие защиты женщин никак не сказывается на всем социуме и на духовной практике каждого из его членов?

«*Та семья, где женщины, члены семьи, печалятся, быстро погибает, а та, где они не печалятся, всегда процветает*». (Ману-самхита, 2.57) Если расширить понятие семьи до общины, то можно проследить такую закономерность: те общины, где женщины счастливы, развиваются лучше, чем те, в которых они испытывают множество беспокойств. 

Другой эффект незащищенности женщин состоит в увеличении стремления женщин к независимости от мужчин: «В век Кали к женщинам и детям так же, как и к брахманам и коровам, будут относиться с грубым пренебрежением и оставлять их без защиты. В этот век недозволенные связи с женщинами приведут к тому, что о многих женщинах и детях некому будет заботиться. *В этой ситуации женщины будут добиваться независимости от мужчин*...» (Бхаг., 1.16.21, комм.) Стремление женщин к независимости, по мнению Шрилы Прабхупады, берет начало от пренебрежения мужчин ими. Впоследствии независимые женщины разбалансируют гармонию в социуме, семьи становятся неполноценными, а дети вырастают с нарушенными ценностями.

Третий эффект. Чтобы обрести защиту, женщины подсознательно начинают пользоваться своей природной красотой, выставляя ее напоказ, чтобы привлечь мужчин, которые будут их защищать. «*Ее психология (женщины) одеваться красивым образом заключается в том, чтобы привлечь мужчину. Потому что они хотят обрести защиту.* В этом вся психология». (Беседа в комнате, 6 сентября 1976, Вриндаван). К этой психологии можно также отнести яркий макияж, перенасыщенность украшениями, танцы по стилю Болливуд во время киртана, свободное поведение с противоположным полом и т.д. Потому что женщина пытается таким образом привлечь в свою жизнь защитника. Но как следствие вся атмосфера в храме меняется с духовной на материальную, инстинктивную: мужчины чаще думают о противоположном поле вместо Бога, а среди женщин повышается завистливость и соперничество вместо сотрудничества.

И последнее, всем известное: «Защита женщин *поддерживает целомудрие общества*…». (ШБ 1.8.5 комм.) Не имея защиту, женщина выходит замуж повторно, а порой и несколько раз, в результате чего рождаются никому не нужные дети.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Давайте рассмотрим, что именно подразумевается под защитой женщин.*

«До тех пор пока душа находится в оковах материального тела, заповеди варнашрамы для нее обязательны. Против этого трудно возразить, так как, если человек не совершенствуется в _физическом, умственном, социальном и духовном_ отношении, он неизбежно деградирует. Заповеди варнашрамы помогают человеку избежать деградации, поэтому их необходимо тщательно соблюдать». (Бхактивинод Тхакур, Шри Чайтанья Шикшамрита, Взаимосвязь главных и второстепенных заповедей)

Защита женщин включает в себя 4 сферы: физическую, умственную, социальную и духовную.

1) *Физическая защита.* Включает в себя все потребности физического тела: кров над головой, еда, сон, защита от опасностей, потребность в физической близости, поддержание здоровья, одежда, бытовые нужды, др.

2) *Интеллектуальная*: получение правильного, адекватного времени и месту знания, помогающего расти и испытывать счастье.

3) *Социально-эмоциональная*: защита перед социумом, потребность быть частью какой-то группы, эмоциональная удовлетворенность, отношения с родственниками, общение с подругами, наставницей, занятие любимым делом (хобби).

4) *Духовная*: правильная философия и руководство в отношении женщин.

Если женщина (да и любой другой человек), даже будучи замужем, при отце или сыне не получает какой-то части из этих сфер защиты, она волей-неволей будет искать восполнение своих потребностей где-то еще на стороне.

При этом нужно понимать, что разные женщины имеют разные степени потребности тех или иных сфер защиты. Например, одним женщинам будет необходимо (как потребность, а не как каприз) комфортное жилье и несколько детей. Другим преимущественно перед остальными сферами важно развиваться интеллектуально, получать образование. Третьим физическая близость и комфорт могут быть не столь важны и они будут стремиться к отречению с молодости. А еще одним (преимущественно пожилым) будет важно позаботиться о спокойной обстановке и заботе о здоровье.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Заботу обо всех категориях женщин можно условно разделить на 5 частей:*

1) выдать молодых девушек замуж и обучить их необходимым в семье навыкам;

«Столько женщин приходит, мы не можем отвергнуть их. Если кто-то пришел к Кришне, наш долг дать им защиту. Кришна сказал в «Бхагавад-гите», что даже  женщины и шудры, и другие люди из низов общества могут укрыться у Него». (Письмо ШП Мадхукаре, 4 января 1973 г.)

2) помочь семьям выстроить правильные взаимоотношения;

«Все члены Джи-Би-Си и другие лидеры должны провести ишта-гоштхи в каждом из храмов, чтобы установить срочность предоставления равных возможностей, полного вовлечения в преданное служение и *неподдельную заботу и защиту* для женщин в ИСККОН».(Из резолюций Джи-Би-Си от 2000 г.)

3) забота о пожилых и женщинах с детьми, оставшихся без защиты мужа или родственников;

«Следует установить опеку для женщин бездетных, лишившихся семьи, для жен, чьи мужья куда-то уехали, и вдов, верных мужьям, и для больных». (Ману-самхита, 8.28, (предписания для руководителей общества))

«Дети, коровы, больные люди, женщины и старики особо нуждаются в покровительстве государства или кшатрия, царя. Правительство или кшатрий, принадлежащий к царскому сословию, не защищающие эти живые существа, должны стыдиться этого». (ШБ 1.14.41, комм.)

4) организация жизни одиноких женщин, у которых не получается выйти замуж или склонных к отречению.

«Определение ашрама для вайшнави (женщин-преданных): Если какая-то женщина-преданная внутренне склонна к безбрачию, она может следовать решению в ИСККОН, постановляющему, что такие женщины могут носить белую одежду и заниматься преданным служением в полной мере, насколько они способны, посвящая себя движению санкиртаны Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Их следует поощрять и уважать как проповедников». (Из свода законов ИСККОН, 9.5)

5) Защита правильной проповедью и подачи философии в отношении женщин.

 [Закон] 501. Джи-Би-Си постановляет, что Международное общество сознания Кришны не может мириться с оскорбления любого типа, особенно с теми, которая направлена на зависимых живых существ, таких как женщины, дети, престарелые люди и коровы. Оскорбление *действием, вербальное и эмоциональное* насилие оказывают разрушительное воздействие на лиану преданности и таким образом, считаются серьезной апарадхой вайшнавов. Любая попытка оправдать этот тип оскорбительного менталитета на основе шастр является неверным истолкованием и решительно отвергается всеми практикующими вайшнавами. (Из резолюций Джи-Би-Си от 1997 года)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Если проанализировать как осуществлялась забота о женщинах в других религиозных традициях, то мы также найдем там, что в основном делался акцент на семейной защите каждой женщины. То есть девочку защищали и воспитывали правильным образом в детстве, затем родители или старшие находили ей подходящего мужа, после продолжалось наставничество мужа и жены как быть успешными в семье и так далее. Но помимо этого в каждой религиозной традиции и стране также можно найти слой семейно-незащищенных женщин, вследствие вдовства, болезни или склонности к монашеской жизни. Для таких женщин создавались монастыри и женские общежития, иногда во главе с пожилым мужчиной, чтобы таким образом обеспечить защиту хотя бы в некоторых сферах. (Женское монашество на Руси - http://monasterium.ru/publikatsii/xx...estvo-na-rusi/)

В христианстве первые упоминания о женских коммунах датируются первыми веками нашей эры и продолжаются по сей день. В буддизме также с начала его основания существовали отдельные ашрамы для женщин. В исламе, хотя в целом нет понятия даже о мужском монашестве, забота коммуны об отреченной женщине встречается на примере Святой Рабии.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Что происходит сегодня, когда нет такой защиты женщин:*

- Если никто не заботится о том, чтобы девушку выдать замуж, она вынуждена сама предпринимать шаги в этом направлении и переступать через свои природные стеснительность и стыдливость;

«Женщины должны быть стыдливыми. Как только этот регулирующий клапан ослабевает, незаконными половыми связями женщины могут нанести огромный ущерб обществу». (ШБ 1.9.27, комм.)

- Вынуждены устраиваться на кармическую работу и тратить свою энергию, которая могла бы быть направлена на служение Кришне, и там им приходится сталкиваться с приставаниями мужчин-коллег, где никто их не защищает от этого. А когда они не отвечают благорасположением на эти приставания, потом эти коллеги могут мстить, ставя палки в колеса на работе;

- При наличии здравого смысла матаджи выходят замуж за мужчин-карми, чтобы обрести хоть какую-то защиту, но это потом создает препятствия в их духовной практике;

- Ману-самхита (9.2) говорит также о том, что «Женщины должны быть под защитой и им не должна быть предоставлена свобода вследствие их природной склонности к чувственным наслаждениям», но именно это и происходит, когда никто не заботится о том, чтобы выдать девушек замуж или позаботиться об одиноких матерях, вдовах и пожилых.

- Даже в обществе преданных можно увидеть как «кидают» женщин, так как они не могут дать сдачи. Иногда до сих пор (а не в какие-то 80-е) проповедуют философию, унижающую женское достоинство… То используют женщин, выжимая их ради «преданного служения», а по факту просто в своих проектах для заработка денег или престижа. И выкидывают их из общин или проектов, когда они уже не могут служить как раньше из-за проблем со здоровьем или других.

- Женщины разочаровываются в обществе преданных и их лидерах. Иногда матаджи между собой с глубокой обидой и довольно жестко отзываются о нынешней ситуации, но скрыто и в тайне, так как открыто боятся все высказать.

«Те дома, которые проклинают непочтенные женщины, члены семьи, совершенно погибают, как бы разрушены магической силой». (Ману-самхита, 2.58)

Какая защита у женщин есть сейчас в ИСККОН? Пусть каждый ответит сам себе по-честному. Если она и есть, то только в единичных случаях благодаря каким-то личным связям и отношениям. Но как общей философии и настроения заботы в ИСККОН такого не видно к сожалению. Поэтому не нужно удивляться многочисленным трудностям, с которыми сталкивается все общество и отдельные личности в частности.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Если еще раз суммировать какие виды защиты женщин необходимы, то получится:*

1) помочь молодым девушкам выйти замуж и обучить их необходимым в семье навыкам;

2) помочь семьям выстроить правильные взаимоотношения и сохранить браки;

3) помочь организовать ашрамы и женские общежития для одиноких девушек, матерей-одиночек и пожилых женщин;

4) обеспечить правильную проповедь и подачу философии в отношении женщин.

*Теперь, как это практически реализовать, не имея собственной государственной структуры и больших финансовых возможностей?
*
Виктор Франкл, выдающийся психолог 20 века говорил: «Если понятно ЗАЧЕМ, тогда возможно любое КАК». И эта формула уже работает в ИСККОН в других сферах заботы о незащищенных слоях.

Например, коровы и жители Дхам тоже являются незащищенными слоями населения и не дающими практически никакую материальную выгоду для тех, кто о них заботится. Но уже появилось достаточно много преданных, которые понимают ЗАЧЕМ нужно о них заботиться и прикладывают собственные усилия и личные средства ради этой цели. Поэтому весь вопрос не столько в возможностях, сколько в понимании необходимости этого.

Подобный пример озабоченности положением женщин показал нам Шрила Прабхупада, будучи уже даже отреченным санньяси со множеством обязанностей.

*Рассказывает Бхавананда прабху:* «В какой-то момент бывшая супруга Прабхупады и его дочь оказались в затруднительном положении. Они жили в доме отца супруги на Махатма-Ганди-роуд, и там разразился семейный скандал. В результате дом был поделен на две части, и граница проходила прямо через ванную комнату. Это был настоящий дурдом, и супруге с дочерью приходилось весьма нелегко. Сын Прабхупады, Вриндаван Чандра, сообщил обо всем отцу, и Прабхупада велел мне и Тамалу отправляться в Калькутту, поговорить с супругой и дочерью и пригласить их переехать в Майяпур. Мы сказали: «Прабхупада, Вы — человек с мировым именем. Вы санньяси, и люди могут начать критиковать Вас за то, что Ваша супруга с дочерью живет в одном и том же месте, что и Вы». Прабхупада ответил: “Это не имеет значения. В экстренных случаях все иные соображения не учитываются, в том числе и принципы, связанные со статусом санньяси. И сейчас как раз тот случай”». (Из книги Сиддхаты пр. «Воспоминания о святом наших дней»)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Ману-самхита (3.56) говорит: «*Где бы ни почитались женщины, там поселяются полубоги, а где бы им не оказывалось почтение, вся деятельность заканчивается неудачей*».

Все преданные хотят успешного общества, сотрудничества, крепкой ятры и чистой духовности, но возможно ли все это, не обеспечив необходимую защиту и заботу о женщинах?...

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Если бы ИСККОН был обществом в полноценном смысле этого слова, подобных проблем было бы значительно меньше. Но пока что ИСККОН остается проповедническим движением, который не осознает в полной мере своих социальных задач. Чтобы понять это просто почитайте резолюции Джи-Би-Си. Именно они показывают, чем озабочены лидеры. Отсюда и такая ситуация. У нас все директивы спускаются сверху. А наверху в массе своей саннйаси, никто из которых не имел позитивного опыта семейной жизни. Как мы можем ожидать, что этой теме вдруг начнут уделять внимание? Поэтому пока что "спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих". До определенной степени общинный образ жизни, общая экономика, создание бюджета из налогов и т.д. могли бы помочь, но мы слишком "трансцендентны" и непрактичны, чтобы думать об этом. Поэтому пока 1:0 в пользу Кали-юги. Не примите как критику. Просто это попытка осмысления причин этой ситуации.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Большое спасибо, Хари-канта д.д., за поднятую тему.




> Защита женщин включает в себя 4 сферы: физическую, умственную, социальную и духовную.
> ...
> 
> 3) *Социально-эмоциональная*: защита перед социумом, потребность быть частью какой-то группы, эмоциональная удовлетворенность, отношения с родственниками, общение с подругами, наставницей, занятие любимым делом (хобби).


Непонятно, как мужчина может дать женщине защиту перед социумом, если здесь перечислены как раз отношения, которые выходят за рамки семьи. Не могли бы вы прокомментировать этот момент?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Если бы ИСККОН был обществом в полноценном смысле этого слова, подобных проблем было бы значительно меньше. Но пока что ИСККОН остается проповедническим движением, который не осознает в полной мере своих социальных задач. Чтобы понять это просто почитайте резолюции Джи-Би-Си. Именно они показывают, чем озабочены лидеры. Отсюда и такая ситуация. У нас все директивы спускаются сверху. А наверху в массе своей саннйаси, никто из которых не имел позитивного опыта семейной жизни. Как мы можем ожидать, что этой теме вдруг начнут уделять внимание? Поэтому пока что "спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих". До определенной степени общинный образ жизни, общая экономика, создание бюджета из налогов и т.д. могли бы помочь, но мы слишком "трансцендентны" и непрактичны, чтобы думать об этом. Поэтому пока 1:0 в пользу Кали-юги. Не примите как критику. Просто это попытка осмысления причин этой ситуации.


Я достаточно хорошо знаю ваш стиль, чтобы понять, что вы просто прямо пишете реальную правду. 

При всех описанных причинах и проблемах можно увидеть как в ИСККОН появляются и развиваются новые проекты при отсутствии начального капитала и ресурсов. Причина не столько в отсутствии возможностей, сколько в отсутствии понимания важности защиты женщин и мотивации. Да, проповедь уже не отличается женоненавистничеством, хотя местами и это еще есть. Но внутренняя идеология о женщинах осталась прежней, судя по действиям, которые в отношении них делают.

Лично я не вижу больше смысла мне как-то вкладываться в то общество, у которого даже в планах нет заботы о женщинах. Точно также как родители бы не вкладывались в детей, если бы знали, что когда те вырастут, то не будут заботиться о престарелых родителях, а то и выкинут их из квартиры. Нужно быть реалистами. Если посмотреть кто сейчас поддерживает храмы и другие проекты деньгами, временем, а то и здоровьем, то примерно половина этих людей будут женщины. И что будет если они прозреют наконец и будут заниматься только своими интересами обустройства защищенного для женщин пространства для практики сознания Кришны? Пусть на этот вопрос ответит время, раз те, кто должен ответить, молчат. Оно всегда и все расставляло по местам. 

В прошлом году мне предлагали оооочень много ответственного служения. Одно из них - стать директором вайшнавского института в Москве и многие другие. А поддержки - ноль. У нас культура к сожалению вдохновлять предаваться и требовать, но даже не интересоваться где и на что ты живешь. Самое интересное! Когда те, кто даже предлагали работу среди вайшнавов, узнавали, что я прохожу длительное лечение, то все их предложения как-то неожиданно испарялись.
"Спасение утопающих - дело самих утопающих". Приму за путеводитель.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Непонятно, как мужчина может дать женщине защиту перед социумом, если здесь перечислены как раз отношения, которые выходят за рамки семьи. Не могли бы вы прокомментировать этот момент?


Приведу пример из своей жизни. Пару месяцев назад один вайшнав предложил мне работу. Договорились, что приступлю через месяц после ухода предыдущего сотрудника. Я ждала месяц, но перед самым вступлением в обязанности, я неожиданно узнала от посторонних людей, что на эту вакансию УЖЕ взяли другую девушку. Так вот, если у женщины есть муж/отец/брат, он может прийти и "разобраться" и по крайней мере потребовать компенсации за месяц ожидания. Почему со мной так поступили? Потому что знали, что у меня никого нет, а за ту девушку попросил один прабху. Только вот не учли, что у меня, как это говорят сейчас, есть связи и знакомства... 

Или примеры когда к женщине пристают на работе. Или мужчина защищает от социума вайшнавов, когда матаджи пытаются оскорблять. Ох... вы даже не представляете себе сколько всего приходится терпеть одиноким девушкам. Даже от брахмачари. Недавно я написала еще одну статью на тему защиты девушек. Если интересно, прочтите: "Замуж за брахмачари?"

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Если посмотреть кто сейчас поддерживает храмы и другие проекты деньгами, временем, а то и здоровьем, то примерно половина этих людей будут женщины.


В каком смысле? каких женщин вы включили в эту половину? У меня впечатление, что вы сильно преувеличили процент тех, кто незащищен. Большинство женщин служат в ИСККОН в том числе благодаря мужьям, отцам и сыновьям.

По-моему, вообще наивно думать, что женщинам следует искать защиты в духовной организации у посторонних мужчин, если они *незамужем, но при этом есть отец, сын или другие взрослые члены семьи*. Ведь Прабхупада пишет об этом, под чьей защитой должны находиться матаджи в любом возрасте. Но правда в том, что занявшись духовной практикой, некоторые отказались от общения с родными, с которыми они связаны хотя бы юридически. Мне лично странно, что в этой ситуации они думают, что их проблемы должны решать посторонние люди. Им бы надо восстанавливать свои родственные отношения, а не обвинять посторонних в своей незащищенности. Можно обвинять родных в этом, но обвинять посторонних? 

Неужели у нас все незамужние  вообще лишены всех родственников и *родственниц*? Очевидно, что защищать могут и те женщины, кто сами хорошо защищены... Но зачем считать, что труднее по душам говорить с родственницами, пусть даже они не вегетарианки, викарми? Почему надо взваливать груз своих проблем на людей из других семей, просто волею судеб находящихся рядом по служению? Ведь можно делиться _бхакти_ с родными - и взамен получать практически такую же моральную поддержку. Но это будет лучше, потому что это их настоящая семья, ведь Бог так распорядился. 

Если вы говорите, что незащенные женщины проклинают - то свою семью да, могут. Но ведь не факт, что общество преданных _наверху_ посчитают семьей. Может быть, члены настоящей семьи больше в любви и заботе этой матаджи нуждались, которая когда-то интересы своей семьи отодвинула... и по ее милости в ее родной семье тоже кто-то недополучил любви матери, тети или бабушки, жены или внучки, и не стал потому преданным, а у Бога именно так было запланировано? Все не так просто. 




> И что будет если они прозреют наконец и будут заниматься только своими интересами обустройства защищенного для женщин пространства для практики сознания Кришны?


Смотря сколько действительно одиноких и никем не защищенных. Если их очень мало, а вовсе не половина - ничего не будет... Может быть, они организуют свою общину - а их служением займутся другие. 





> Лично я не вижу больше смысла мне как-то вкладываться в то общество, у которого даже в планах нет заботы о женщинах.


О каких все-таки женщинах вы говорите? Не скажешь ведь, что о женах, дочерях или матерях нет заботы - никто не такой глупец, чтобы не заботиться о женщинах своей семьи. (хотя реальные случаи из недавней истории ИСККОН все могут привести - но я не думаю, что сейчас так уж все плохо в таких масштабах - учитывая кол-во семинаров по семейной жизни).  

Насколько я понимаю, вы говорите в первую очередь о незамужних, но не хотящих замуж на "карми"? Да просто невозможно зачастую о них заботиться в силу их характера. Поэтому и нет ни у кого особо таких "планов по защите слишком умных матаджи"  :scare2:  Может быть, такие матаджи и должны быть, как пример другим женщинам? Если с их талантами и способностями будут носиться старшие  -  так это будет пример и другим "умным" девушкам идти по их стопам. И куда придет общество тогда? 

Вообще, если одинокая матаджи добрая, разумная, покладистая, сама склонна помогать другим - ее общество преданных не оставит по крайней мере без моральной и эмоциональной поддержки. И вообще тогда вопрос - а почему она тогда одинокая и незащищенная..?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Ведь можно делиться _бхакти_ с родными - и взамен получать практически такую же моральную поддержку. Но это будет лучше, потому что это их настоящая семья, ведь Бог так распорядился.


И не только моральную, но и физическую, было бы стремление и умение показать свою нужду. Я реально не понимаю, почему всего этого надо ожидать от посторонних, если есть люди, с которыми матаджи связывают родственные узы ( пусть даже какие-то дальние родственники, но есть ведь?) денежные вопросы наследования и т.п. 

Еще есть друзья-преданные - это редкий дар, ими становятся только в процессе длительного совместного служения.  Друзей не надо уговаривать помочь или напоминать, и они бывают у преданных получше родных, но тоже не факт, что со временем дружба не прекратится.

Вообще есть какая-то наивность в ожиданиях, что общество преданных может стать заменой семье... Так бывает только у монахов и монахинь - в католических орденах или в православных монастырях, когда вступающие в них отрекаются от всей собственности и тогда конечно их защищают. 






> Рассказывает Бхавананда прабху: «В какой-то момент бывшая супруга Прабхупады и его дочь оказались в затруднительном положении. Они жили в доме отца супруги на Махатма-Ганди-роуд, и там разразился *семейный* скандал. В результате дом был поделен на две части, и граница проходила прямо через ванную комнату. Это был настоящий дурдом, и супруге с дочерью приходилось весьма нелегко. Сын Прабхупады, Вриндаван Чандра, сообщил обо всем отцу, и Прабхупада велел мне и Тамалу отправляться в Калькутту, поговорить с супругой и дочерью и пригласить их переехать в Майяпур. Мы сказали: «Прабхупада, Вы — человек с мировым именем. Вы санньяси, и люди могут начать критиковать Вас за то, что Ваша супруга с дочерью живет в одном и том же месте, что и Вы». Прабхупада ответил: “Это не имеет значения. В экстренных случаях все иные соображения не учитываются, в том числе и принципы, связанные со статусом санньяси. И сейчас как раз тот случай”». (Из книги Сиддхаты пр. «Воспоминания о *святом* наших дней»)


1. Эти матаджи были частью *реальной семьи* Шрилы Прабхупады, которую ему дал Бог. 

Есть подобный случай, когда он так же действовал бы с другими матаджи? Может быть, с ученицами? Но ведь тогда и вопросы надо ставить перед своим гуру, а не перед всем обществом, разве нет? 

2. Прабхупада - святой. У святых свои возможности, отличные от возможностей обычных людей.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> По-моему, вообще наивно думать, что женщинам следует искать защиты в духовной организации у посторонних мужчин, если они незамужем, но при этом есть отец, сын или другие взрослые члены семьи. Ведь Прабхупада пишет об этом, под чьей защитой должны находиться матаджи в любом возрасте.


Полностью согласна с этим мнением, поскольку знаю живые примеры, как поиск помощи и защиты незамужних женщин приводил к тому, что эти женщины уводили мужчин из благополучных семей. Если уж и говорить о заботе, то она должна быть оказана *женщинами* этой общины, если они дружески расположены к бедствующей подруге.
 Если касаться именно финансовой поддержки, то организация пока еще не находится на том уровне, когда она стабильно может поддерживать пожилых и бессемейных женщин, и ожидать от неё этого невозможно. 
Когда у преданных в процессе духовной практики будут развиваться качества сострадания и взаимовыручки, тогда не будет никакой необходимости говорить о взаимоподдержке. Это станет для нас естественным.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Да собственно говоря, матаджи пишет и о помощи со стороны женщин-преданных... это все понятно. 

Вопрос все-таки еще более интересный: настаивая на ожидании от общины любой *материальной* помощи вне семьи (неважно, со  стороны матаджи или прабху) и развивая общину в этом направлении, мы получим замкнутый круг - когда новенькие будут думать, как же у нас здорово! да преданные - они мне ближе, лучше, добрее, искреннее моих родных. В результате будут игнорировать и помощь, и потребности своих собственных родственников. А это уже адхарма... Хотя всегда можно выкрутиться:  "полностью предавшийся Кришне ничего не обязан предкам" - только вот полное предание каждый по-своему понимает.  

О каких тогда крепких семьях можно говорить? Ведь семья - это не только супруги, дети и родители, это и сестры, дяди, тети, племянники, бабушки, дедушки и т.п. Получается, их всех можно игнорировать, потому что они "карми" (и слава Богу, если карми, а не акарми ) но только потом возможно приходится переживать, что защиты нет.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Бхакти Расаяна Сагара Свами приводил такой пример наставления молодежи в храме Чоупати со стороны старших. 

*В ашрам брахмачари у них берут только если человек уже имеет образование и уже заработал денег достаточно, чтобы обеспечить своих родителей до конца их жизни* (!). 

При этом в этот ашрам у них очередь на годы и годы вперед. У них брахмачари - это скорее уже состоявшиеся проповедники, чем ученики, они путешествуют и дают лекции на тысячные аудитории. Насколько понимаю, мальчиков и юношей в Индии все-таки воспитывает семья, а не духовная организация (не говоря уже о девушках),  в Индии как правило есть гуру в семьях с детства у всех. 

То есть ну совершенно иной подход в общине. О защите женщин и вовсе речи нет, думаю. Просто нет такой проблемы в нормально функционирующих семьях. Так что семьи надо правильно воспитывать, и когда будет много таких семей - все само собой будет правильным.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Но насчет общины Чоупати большая оговорка: их опыт невозможно повторить, как они сами говорят - возможно, только если работать над отношениями доверия, начиная с лидеров. У них это заняло около 20 лет целенаправленных усилий.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Соглашусь с некоторыми замечаниями, насчёт заботы или защиты от организации. ИСККОН именно проповедническая организация, пока как общество не состоявшаяся. Ожидать социальных программ от проповеднической организации не приходится. Полноценные самостоятельные программы защиты (защита коров, старших членов семьи, женщин, детей, брахманов) возможны только при высоком уровне самодостаточности и вовлечённости членов организации в совместную духовную, экономическую и социальную деятельность (дхарма, артха, кама).

Другой момент, это то, что всё держится на личностях даже в состоявшемся обществе. Т.е. бюрократическая структура сама по себе в принципе не может выступать гарантом чьей-либо защищённости. По факту внутри этой бюрократической структуры должна найтись личность, которая согласилась бы выступать в роли "мужа" для той или иной незащищённой женщины. Забота не может быть коллективно безличной, просто на практике это не работает. 

Как-то одна матаджи задала вопрос почему одиноких женщин не хотят принимать в общины, я это говорю в контексте сельхоз общины. Дело в том, что даже в состоявшуюся в экономическом плане общину брать одинокую незамужнюю женщину подразумевает либо подвергнуть риску всю общину (думаю, все понимают о чём речь), либо опять же выступать в роли мужа/отца/взрослого сына... Как-то Кришной других вариантов не предусмотрено. Приходится отказывать, особенно если одинокие женщины с детьми. Государство в смысле поддержания проводит свои собственные программы материальной поддержки для таких женщин желающих выйти за рамки семьи.

Отсюда вывод напрашивается, который хорошо согласуется с неоднократными наставлениями Шрилы Прабхупады - одиноких женщин быть не должно. Не нужно им искать причины своей незащищённости вовне, а мотивироваться получить эту защиту благодаря правильному взаимодействию с окружающими. Дхарма защитит любого человека (все перечисленные выше категории, нуждающихся в защите), давая и артху и каму как побочный результат.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Как Общество вайшнавов мы всё-таки должны ставить своей целью заботу о наших женщинах, о пожилых преданных, о детях, как этого хотел Шрила Прабхупада. Если женщину не окружают заботливые и осознанные родственники, то нет гарантий, что о них станут заботиться и финансово их поддерживать. Реальная ситуация сейчас такова, что, наоборот, женщины-пенсионерки поддерживают в семье всех остальных. И матаджи, которые заняты только служением в храме и не имеют большой пенсии, остаются никому не нужными. Традиционные ведические взаимоотношения сейчас практически невозможны, а чтобы воспитать несколько поколений мужчин, которые позаботятся обо всех женщинах, обществу понадобятся многие десятилетия. Поэтому, без сомнений, важно говорить о каких-то альтернативных методах заботы и защиты женщин в ИСККОН. Хотя бы в перспективе нашего развития.
 Очень интересно было узнать, как это видел Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур, искренне заботящийся о духовной жизни женщин-вайшнави.
 Даже в Индии(!) эти женщины могли бы жить отдельно от семьи и заниматься духовной практикой в атмосфере преданности:

фрагмент: «...Наши Матхи строятся всюду, многие санйаси, ванапрастхи, грихастхи и брахмачари проживают там постоянно, получая возможность осознать духовные состояния. Но в течение продолжительного времени, мы пытаемся также обеспечить подобными возможностями и условиями наших матушек (женщин). Конечно, тем из них, кто может быть занят преданным служением дома, нет нужды проживать отдельно. Но очень часто мы слышим, что многие из них встречают препятствия в виде дурного общения на своем пути преданного служения.  Мы принесем им огромную пользу, если построим Шри Вишнуприйа-пали («пали» значит «соседство») в Шридхам Майапуре, рядом с резиденцией Шримана Махапрабху, где они смогут жить отдельно от своих семей, беспрепятственно занимаясь преданным служением. На самом деле все они принадлежат группе Шри Вишнупирии Деви (жене Шримана Махапрабху, которая осталась в Навадвипе, когда Он принял санйасу). Поэтому правильнее для них жить в доме Шримана Махапрабху, служа Ему под покровительством Шримати Вишнуприи Деви. Жить там, где не будет дурного общения или мирских отношений с мужчинами. Лишь несколько преданных, таких как Ишан (старый преданный слуга, который заботился о Шри Шачидеви и Шри Вишуприи Деви, после ухода Шримана Махапрабху) могут, оставаясь на почтительном расстоянии, взять на себя заботу о них. Необходимо такое верное окружение, чтобы женщины могли каждый день читать писания, обсуждать между собой религиозные темы и участвовать в ишта-гоштхи — так они, оставив всяческие излишества, смогут жить примерной, чистой жизнью, постоянно повторяя святое имя, заботясь о предметах служения Шриману Махапрабху и поклоняясь Ему всем сердцем».
21 сентября 1925 года

полностью тут: http://prabhupad.info/?page_id=485

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Такой хороший сайт и статья, спасибо. Я вчера на FB с этого же сайта другую статью разместила. Интересное совпадение )

Был этот ашрам построен в Майпуре, нет? 

Принцип сострадания - наивысший, конечно. Надо о незащищенных Вайшнавах, коровах и детях *реально* заботиться, на это Лакшми направлять. На реальные деревни  с коровами и аграрным производством и школами, на ашрамы для незащищенных пожилых преданных, кто потратили долгие годы жизни нашей миссии. Но нет, все как прежде... "давайте отремонтируем домик для брахмачари (московских), нужно 700 000". При том что большой храм, который нынешние пожилые и строили в 90-х своими руками и деньгами - пустой всю неделю.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Проект ИСККОН Вриндавана "Забота о преданных"* 
(проведших многие годы в служении миссии Шрилы Прабхупады)

http://news.vrindavantoday.org/2017/...ntent=FaceBook
http://www.dandavats.com/?p=44828


Команда проекта (слева направо): 
Shrimati Kusha devi dasi, Shri Prema Prakash Das, Shri Panchagauda Das, Shrimati Gaurapurnima devi dasi

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Как раз в тему пришло ленте новостей:

Этот примечательный случай произошел на лекции Е.М. Мадхавананды прабху на фестивале «Бхакти-сангама» 2015 года. Семинар Мадхавананды прабху назывался «Культура уважения». На своей 3-й лекции, на которой присутствовало более ста человек, он задал следующий вопрос преданным: в человеческом обществе существует множество профессий и родов занятий, какая же из них является самой важной? Преданные вдохновились и начали отвечать, и их ответы были один трансцендентнее другого. Кто-то ответил, что работа над собой – самое важное. Кто-то сказал, что самое важное – это распространение Сознания Кришны и проповедь. Кто-то сказал самое главное – следование путем бхакти. Кто-то даже упомянул защиту коров. Вариантов ответов было много, и каждый раз Мадхавананда прабху говорил, что да, это действительно очень важный род деятельности, но все же не удовлетворялся этими ответами. Похоже, он искал слишком простой ответ. И чтоб еще более сфокусироваться на данной теме, мы упомянем, что тогда Мадхавананда прабху адресовал этот вопрос ученице Шрилы Прабхупады матаджи Нагопатни, которая присутствовала на данной лекции. Она ответила, что Шрила Прабхупада делал большой акцент на распространении книг. И опять Мадхавананда прабху подтвердил, что это действительно очень важно, но он ищет более очевидный нефилософский ответ. Видя, что ситуация с поиском ответа заходит в тупик, Мадхавананда прабху в качестве намека немного видоизменил вопрос и спросил, кто же является самым важным человеком в их жизни. Тогда преданные начали отвечать – это, конечно же, Гуру. Мадхавананда прабху не успокаивался, он продолжал намекать, а если не из преданных? И с горем пополам был достигнут «прорыв» и наконец-то преданные «разгадали», что самая важная профессия – это мать. 
И далее Мадхавананда прабху стал прославлять то незаменимое круглосуточное служение, которое мать оказывает своему ребенку: она вынашивает и в муках дарит рождение нам, она и кормилица, и повар, и сиделка, и врач, и учитель и т.д. Он цитировал множество стихов из священных писаний. Все это он связал с традиционной культурой уважения к женщине как матери, которое современная западная культура редуцировала до отношения к женщине как секс-машине. И потом Мадхавананда прабху все это объяснил с точки зрения вайшнавской сиддханты: мы поклоняемся Нараяни (Радхе) больше чем самому Нараяне, и Ее имя всегда произносим перед Его именем, а наши матери и жены являются Ее представительницами. Он говорил, что как правило, мы ценим служение преданных которые дают хорошие лекции, или поют сладкозвучные киртаны, или распространяют много книг, или руководят храмом, то есть тех, кто является для организации «ресурсом» и выдают какой-то «продукт». Однако кто ценит служение матаджи у которой грудной ребенок? Никто не надевает на нее гирлянду. Более того она является источником множества проблем и отвлекает всех от «преданного служения». При этом ее служение незаменимо, и она трудится в 100 раз больше чем самый самозабвенный брахмачари в любом ашраме. 
Но чтобы для нас картина приняла полностью законченный вид, и стало видно глубину проблемы, стоит отдельно упомянуть, что в продолжение всего этого опроса на лекции, который длился минут десять, молодая семья преданных сидели в дальнем углу с грудным ребенком и глава семейства кричал: «Самая важная работа – это мать! Это мать!!!». Это даже на аудиозаписи отчетливо слышно. А рядом преданные поворачивались и бросали раздраженные взгляды, мол, что за вздор вы несете. Всем было хорошо слышно его ответ, и он прокричал его раз пять, но этот вариант проигнорировали. Никто, включая переводчика, одного из лидеров крупной ятры, не посчитал достойным для перевода для лектора этот вариант ответа в своей простоте не похожий на трансцендентный. 
Мадхавананда Прабху так и не узнал, что кто-то из аудитории самостоятельно ответил правильно. 
После данной лекции случилось два никем незамеченных события. Первое, сразу после лекции Мадхавананда прабху сказал нам в личной беседе, что ему было очень больно от того, что из ста преданных никто не смог ответить на этот простой вопрос и что это свидетельствует о серьезной проблеме в культуре общества. И второе, один из наших друзей, который имеет брахманическую инициацию и находится в движении более 15 лет, сказал нам, что то, что он услышал на данной лекции – революционно. Представляете, ценности бхакти в движении бхакти – это революционно! Закономерно возникает вопрос, почему же в нашем обществе взгляд на мир через призму сиддханты бхакти – это что-то революционное? Возможный вариант ответа заключается в том, что в большинстве случаев мы культивируем не бхакти, а нечто другое, что в лучшем случае является лишь ее религиозным гибридом.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А рядом преданные поворачивались и бросали раздраженные взгляды, мол, что за вздор вы несете. 
> 
> Никто, включая переводчика, одного из лидеров крупной ятры, не посчитал достойным для перевода для лектора этот вариант ответа в своей простоте не похожий на трансцендентный.
> 
> 
> И второе, один из наших друзей, который имеет брахманическую инициацию и находится в движении более 15 лет, сказал нам, что то, что он услышал на данной лекции – революционно. Представляете, ценности бхакти в движении бхакти – это революционно! Закономерно возникает вопрос, почему же в нашем обществе взгляд на мир через призму сиддханты бхакти – это что-то революционное? Возможный вариант ответа заключается в том, что в большинстве случаев мы культивируем не бхакти, а нечто другое, что в лучшем случае является лишь ее религиозным гибридом.


Подтверждаю. Тоже знаю человека со второй инициацией, около 25 лет в Движении, читает семинары и т.д. и т.п. О его матери-преданной заботиться не он, не его жена, а посторонние преданные - созваниваются, договариваются по очереди приходить. Мне позвонили - я сказала, чтобы этому сыну хорошенько напомнили о его долге. Он сам по крайней мере должен других лично просить помочь, а не кто-то посторонний... Да, они не понимают.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Но правда в том, что занявшись духовной практикой, некоторые отказались от общения с родными, с которыми они связаны хотя бы юридически. Мне лично странно, что в этой ситуации они думают, что их проблемы должны решать посторонние люди. Им бы надо восстанавливать свои родственные отношения, а не обвинять посторонних в своей незащищенности. Можно обвинять родных в этом, но обвинять посторонних?


А разве не странно, что матаджи должны искать поддержку и общение в обществе карми, и тем самым ставить под угрозу всю свою духовную жизнь? Разве мы не говорим регулярно, что ИСККОН должен быть большой семьей, настоящей семьей, Ачьюта-готрой? В отличие от тех зачастую бессмысленных "семей", из которых мы вышли...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А разве не странно, что матаджи должны искать поддержку и общение в обществе карми, и тем самым ставить под угрозу всю свою духовную жизнь?


Так это не просто карми, а ближайшие родственники... если семья нетерпимая, с этим надо как-то работать, обсуждать дхарму.
Шрила Прабхупада пишет всюду, под чьей защитой должна быть матаджи - отца, мужа или сына. Разве, если они не преданные, это правило меняется? И кем конкретно ей их заменять? не утопия ли это? 




> Разве мы не говорим регулярно, что ИСККОН должен быть большой семьей, настоящей семьей, Ачьюта-готрой? В отличие от тех зачастую бессмысленных "семей", из которых мы вышли...


Но все равно эти семьи дает Бог. Преданных много, а других родственников не будет (в этой жизни). Но просто легче проводить время с посторонними единоверцами, игнорируя своих незаинтересованных родвенников. Но так матаджи рискуют потерять своих родных и свою естественную защиту.  

Мне представляется, что большая семья (община) должна быть не из обломков семей, а из больших полноценных семей, со связью поколений.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Защита женщин в ИСККОН


Неженатый ~50-летний интеллигентный, образованный мужчина с хорошими манерами, хорошей зарплатой и собственной квартирой в Москве или Петербурге - и тема исчерпана  :mig:   :buket: 



И еще надо - на Садху-санге 2016 в трансляции Шачинанданы Свами я слышал, прабху не мог сразу перевести какое-то немецкое слово. _Шмике_, что ли, или как-то так... и будет вообще все здорово. А то "защита", понимаешь ли  :umnik2:   :acute:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

За последние несколько лет ко мне обращались матаджи с различными жалобами. Часто, если лидер не хотел идти навстречу, то практически ничего невозможно было сделать кроме как предаться Кришне. Из всех этих историй обозначились основные виды негативных реакций на жалобы женщин, которые вы увидели в этом видео…




P.S.: В каждой шутке есть доля шутки…

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> За последние несколько лет ко мне обращались матаджи с различными жалобами. Часто, если лидер не хотел идти навстречу, то практически ничего невозможно было сделать кроме как предаться Кришне. Из всех этих историй обозначились основные виды негативных реакций на жалобы женщин, которые вы увидели в этом видео…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: В каждой шутке есть доля шутки…


А с матаджами в ИСККОНе специально воюют и побеждают? Скорее вопрос иначе нужно ставить - что той самой защиты им не хватает. Но другой вопрос - что понимать под защитой. Иногда, если не все желания их удовлетворяются - они тоже могут восприниматься как "отсутствие защиты"

----------


## Александр К

Так, если они чистопреданные, то их защищает сам Кришна. Сами же говорили Кришна их муж и тд )

Как Гаятри дд сказала Бог в помощь. Мне такое и не снилось, Бог в помощниках )

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Насколько я вижу по окружению, основная проблема таких матадж в том, что они бездельничают. Все, кто занят постоянно занят делом - ходят на работу, активно служат в храме или у которых хотя бы даже один ребенок - им не до прав, феминизма и прочего бреда. Абсолютно аналогично обстоит дело с дядьками - чем больше бездельник, тем больше у него обид, требований защиты, внимания, всякие интриги и войны с надутыми губами. 

Бездельники! Марш на работу!  :yahoo:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Спасибо за живую наглядную иллюстрацию к видео...

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Кстати сегодняшний пост на эту тему. 
Источник: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater 

НАПАДЕНИЯ ВО ВРИНДАВАНЕ.
Мои друзья, минуту вашего внимания. За несколько последних дней, совершились нападения на западных преданных, с целью ограбления. Некоторые из них мои личные друзья. На мотоцикле бандиты подъезжают, один спрыгивает, и сильно бьет в спину. Пока человек пытается встать, у него забирают сумку , телефон и тд. Нападают даже на женщин с грудными детьми. Бьют девушек очень сильно! 
Две реально опасные улицы во Вриндаване-это проход от храма Искон к русскому дому, улица возле самого русского дома, также маленькая улочка ведущая от Выхода искон (со стороны Говинда ресторана) до парикрамной дороге( мы все ей часто пользуемся). Нападения совершаются в основном вечером. Полиция не принимает заявления от западных преданных, к сожалению.
Пожалуйста!Будьте внимательны!
Скоро множество из вас приедут во Вриндаван после Маяпурского фестиваля-носите под одеждой напоясные небольшие плоские сумки. Не носите с собой документы и деньги в больших количествах И так далее. Пожалуйста будьте внимательны! Для девушек еще раз- не ходите вечером одни, никого не приглашайте в комнату, и не ходите в одиночестве к кому либо в гости .Много нехороших случаев за последнее время. Конечно вы сами всё это знаете, но лучше напомнить. Предупреждён , как говорят- вооружён! Всех благ вам и истинной милости святых мест! Радхэ Шьям!

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Кстати сегодняшний пост на эту тему. 
> Источник: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater 
> 
> НАПАДЕНИЯ ВО ВРИНДАВАНЕ.
> Мои друзья, минуту вашего внимания. За несколько последних дней, совершились нападения на западных преданных, с целью ограбления. Некоторые из них мои личные друзья. На мотоцикле бандиты подъезжают, один спрыгивает, и сильно бьет в спину. Пока человек пытается встать, у него забирают сумку , телефон и тд. Нападают даже на женщин с грудными детьми. Бьют девушек очень сильно! 
> Две реально опасные улицы во Вриндаване-это проход от храма Искон к русскому дому, улица возле самого русского дома, также маленькая улочка ведущая от Выхода искон (со стороны Говинда ресторана) до парикрамной дороге( мы все ей часто пользуемся). Нападения совершаются в основном вечером. Полиция не принимает заявления от западных преданных, к сожалению.
> Пожалуйста!Будьте внимательны!
> Скоро множество из вас приедут во Вриндаван после Маяпурского фестиваля-носите под одеждой напоясные небольшие плоские сумки. Не носите с собой документы и деньги в больших количествах И так далее. Пожалуйста будьте внимательны! Для девушек еще раз- не ходите вечером одни, никого не приглашайте в комнату, и не ходите в одиночестве к кому либо в гости .Много нехороших случаев за последнее время. Конечно вы сами всё это знаете, но лучше напомнить. Предупреждён , как говорят- вооружён! Всех благ вам и истинной милости святых мест! Радхэ Шьям!


да, в тему

----------


## Андрон

> их защищает сам Кришна. Сами же говорили Кришна их муж и тд ) "Бог в помощь".


Вот-вот...
ИСККОН пожинает плоды неправильного понимания собственной философии...
Главная проблема - в противопоставлении любви к Кришне и любви к людям...
Все любят и служат Кришне и Гуру - а не преданным, и уж тем более не карми...
Да и само служение исключительно духовное, а всё материальное - это же майя!

*Надо учиться видеть Бога в своем сердце и в сердцах других людей, и развивать любовь к Богу в людях!*

Тогда и женщин защищать будет Сам Кришна, действующий через мужчин!

"Повсюду Его руки и ноги, Его глаза, головы, лица и уши.
Так Господь в образе Сверхдуши пронизывает Собой все сущее". (БГ 13.14)

"*У Бога нет других рук, кроме твоих!*"

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Вот-вот...
> ИСККОН пожинает плоды неправильного понимания собственной философии...
> Главная проблема - в противопоставлении любви к Кришне и любви к людям...
> Все любят и служат Кришне и Гуру - а не преданным, и уж тем более не карми...
> Да и само служение исключительно духовное, а всё материальное - это же майя!
> 
> *Надо учиться видеть Бога в своем сердце и в сердцах других людей, и развивать любовь к Богу в людях!*
> 
> Тогда и женщин защищать будет Сам Кришна, действующий через мужчин!
> ...


Спасибо. Хоть кто-то адекватный есть в этом сумашедшем доме.

----------


## Андрон

Идеальный способ защиты женщин и детей - *семья*!
А вот с семьями в ИСККОН огромные проблемы - снова издержки философии!
"*Все мужчины должны быть брамачари, все женщины - замужем. Это единственное противоречие в нашей философии*"...

К сожалению, вся философия ИСККОН глубоко анти-семейная: 4й регулирующий принцип, 50% дохода жертвовать, негативное или пренебрежительное отношение к материальному, к наслаждениям (Кама), к работе (Артха), к семье и грихастхам в целом, и т.д.
В этом, на мой взгляд со стороны, корень множества проблем: нежелание создавать семьи, 95% разводов, нет преемственности, много одиноких женщин, нет защиты женщин и детей, и т.д.

Как исправить:
- Полюбить Кришну со всеми Его энергиями - даже внешней!
- Научиться одухотворять всё материальное и использовать в служении Богу!
- Развивать Вайрагью (ваи — поистине, рага - привязанность) - Истинную Привязанность к Богу, а не отречение!
- Кардинальное решение: Предаться Богу в сердце - и наслаждаться жизнью вместе с Ним!




> в этом сумашедшем доме


Боюсь спросить: это Вы про форум - или про ИСККОН?

----------


## Александр К

> Вот-вот...
> ИСККОН пожинает плоды неправильного понимания собственной философии...
> Главная проблема - в противопоставлении любви к Кришне и любви к людям...
> Все любят и служат Кришне и Гуру - а не преданным, и уж тем более не карми...
> Да и само служение исключительно духовное, а всё материальное - это же майя!
> 
> *Надо учиться видеть Бога в своем сердце и в сердцах других людей, и развивать любовь к Богу в людях!*
> 
> Тогда и женщин защищать будет Сам Кришна, действующий через мужчин!
> ...


Не путайте кесарево и слесарево ) Чистым преданным Бог помогает напрямую. Как Дхруве, как Арджуне .. Как жене Юдхиштхиры  :smilies: 

А остальное это варнашрама, которая не нужна организации.. Они нам так и говорили

----------


## Андрон

> Чистым преданным Бог помогает напрямую. Как Дхруве, как Арджуне .. Как жене Юдхиштхиры


Не слышал о настолько чистых преданных в наше время...
Если кому Кришна является лично - пожалуйста, познакомьте меня с Ним!
Хочу одолжить у Него Сударшана-Чакру - давно пора порядок навести!  :biggrin1: 

Но мы тут говорим об обычных женщинах, нуждающихся в защите - причем защите материальной, физической.
Бог в сердце помогает всем, всегда и везде - но не все чувствуют и принимают Его помощь.
Духовно Он помогает каждому лично, а через других людей помогает физически.




> А остальное это варнашрама


Тоже верно: "*Его рот — брахманы, руки — кшатрии*, бедра — вайшьи, а шудры появляются на свет из Его ног". (ШБ 2.5.37)
Но, думаю, отсутствие четкого разделения на варны не мешает Богу действовать через людей - говорить, помогать и т.д.:

"Я всего лишь марионетка. Все нити в Твоих руках. Стоит Тебе потянуть за них, и я буду танцевать так, как Тебе угодно. Дорогой Господь, мой язык подобен струнному инструменту, на котором Ты играешь. Я просто озвучиваю то, что приходит Тебе на ум". (Рамананда Рай, ЧЧ Мадхья 8.132-133)

----------


## Александр К

> Не слышал о настолько чистых преданных в наше время...
> Если кому Кришна является лично - пожалуйста, познакомьте меня с Ним!
> Хочу одолжить у Него Сударшана-Чакру - давно пора порядок навести! 
> 
> Но мы тут говорим об обычных женщинах, нуждающихся в защите - причем защите материальной, физической.
> Бог в сердце помогает всем, всегда и везде - но не все чувствуют и принимают Его помощь.
> Духовно Он помогает каждому лично, а через других людей помогает физически.


Я тоже не слышал, в организации поспрашивайте ) 

А почему вы решили, что эти женщины обычные? ) Вы с ними общались? У меня другое мнение сложилось )

----------


## Андрон

> А почему вы решили, что эти женщины обычные? )


Я не решал - просто мы говорим о тех, которым не помогает Кришна лично, напрямую.




> варнашрама, которая не нужна организации.. Они нам так и говорили


В Кали-Югу все шудры - вот и вся варнашрама  :biggrin1:

----------


## Андрон

> Чистым преданным Бог помогает напрямую... Как жене Юдхиштхиры


Я так понял, что Драупади спас от бесчестия не лично Кришна, а Кришна в ее сердце - Хридайяваси

----------


## VitaliyT

> Идеальный способ защиты женщин и детей - *семья*!
> А вот с семьями в ИСККОН огромные проблемы - снова издержки философии!
> "*Все мужчины должны быть брамачари, все женщины - замужем. Это единственное противоречие в нашей философии*"...
> 
> К сожалению, [/B]вся философия ИСККОН глубоко анти-семейная[/B]: 4й регулирующий принцип, 50% дохода жертвовать, негативное или пренебрежительное отношение к материальному, к наслаждениям (Кама), к работе (Артха), к семье и грихастхам в целом, и т.д.
> В этом, на мой взгляд со стороны, корень множества проблем: нежелание создавать семьи, 95% разводов, нет преемственности, много одиноких женщин, нет защиты женщин и детей, и т.д.


Кришна нитйа брахмачари
Нет никаких противоречий в нашей философии. Кришна вечный брахмачари.
Вам может быть это сложно понять. Но брахмачари это не внешний а внутренний момент. Во многих вайшнавский семьях внутренняя саньяса, хотя, внешне может казаться что они ведут обычную семейную жизнь.
Наша философия глубоко духовная, материальным разумом её не понять. Кришна скрывает себя от материалистов. 
Любовь к Кришне это высшая цель бхакти йоги. И это единственный путь к ней.
Без духовного учителя вы никогда не сможете понять нашу философию и постичь самбандха гьяну.
Поэтому ваши рассуждения подобны школьнику рассуждающему о ядерной физике, например. Вы не знаете нашей философии, но говорите о таких вещах. 
Вы сами семейный человек?
Я лично знаю много преданных, у которых замечательные семьи и они воспитывают детей в знании.
Я сам семейный человек и у меня есть дети. И это другое воспитание, совсем иного уровня. И это благодаря как раз Прабхупаде и философии.

Другое дело что и другие начинающие бхакты не понимают её (философии), поэтому есть последствия. Но это вопрос не к философии, а к самим себе.

Ваши рассуждения слишком поверхностны и теоритечески.
Вы бросаетесь словами, рекомендациями, не понимая и сотой доли понимания Прабхупады. И таких как вы большинство.
Вся ваша "философия" и рассуждения это не более чем сентиментальность, материализм. 
Этот мир трансцендентный лишь для достигших высшего самоосознания, а для других это тюрьма. Но глупые сентименталисты думают, раз так правильно, то и я буду так думать. Это свойства ума.
Можете так делать, только делайте это там, вне нашего форума. Не очень красиво приходить в чужой дом и говорить как тут плохо.


Что касается защиты женщин, то это сложный очень вопрос. Слишком всё запущено в обществе в целом. Сам факт что женщины бьются о своей защите уже печальный диагноз. Но это везде, вне общества преданных ситуация намного хуже. 
Преданные встали на путь исправления, это уже хорошо. А вне общества преданных настолько глубоко невежество, что сложно даже представить как это положение можно изменить без практики сознания Кришны.
Выправить ситуацию в ИСККОН по этому вопросу вряд ли получится без выправления общей ситуации, так как все мы часть общего, хотя и лучшая.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

В тему

----------


## Валентин

Давайте радоваться!

----------


## Андрон

> Не очень красиво приходить в чужой дом и говорить как тут плохо.


Простите - я не хотел задевать чьи-либо чувства! Обсуждение острых проблем болезненно - но необходимо.
Мне со стороны проще говорить о проблемах, о которых преданные не могут говорить прямо - им есть что терять...
Я не претендую на авторитетность - просто поделился своими предложениями по подходам к решению серьезных проблем.

----------


## VitaliyT

> Простите - я не хотел задевать чьи-либо чувства! Обсуждение острых проблем болезненно - но необходимо.
> Мне со стороны проще говорить о проблемах, о которых преданные не могут говорить прямо - им есть что терять...
> Я не претендую на авторитетность - просто поделился своими предложениями по подходам к решению серьезных проблем.


Вы в каком-то своём коконе находитесь. Вы даже не слышите что говорят. Вы говорите про любовь к людям, не понимая что такое любовь. Вам я пишу, это моя любовь. Но Вы глухи, говорите о чём то, что вообще не понимаете. Ваше понимание любви это просто сентиментальность, это просто невежество, понимаете или нет? 
Какие чувства, какие острые проблемы. Вы говорите что философия ИСККОН глубоко антисемейная. Философия ИСККОН глубоко антиматериалистичная. Семья это колодец материального бытия. 
Но если ты вайшнав, то ты из семьи сделаешь преданных. Такова философия.
Но Вы ничего не понимаете, но говорите о таких вещах, не зная ни тягот семейной жизни, ни философии о которой что то заявляете.
Все эти вещи сугубо материальные, ашрамы, варны, всё это внешнее, это никакого отношения не имеет к бхакти. Вне зависимости от варны и ашрама ты можешь стать преданным. Это наша философия, это милость Кришны, милость Радхарини, милость Чайтаньи. 
О какой такой любви Вы говорите? Больные тоже просят о сострадании, чтобы их не лечили, чтобы им не кололи лекарства, но врач лечит из чувства долга, сострадания. 
Это болезнь, но больной не хочет это признавать, он говорит всё хорошо, я счастлив. Но он негодяй, он несчастлив, он страдает, вокруг страдают, но он слепец. Он не может слушать и слышать, как Вы, поэтому он не может видеть. Он слепец, такова реальность.
Вам говорят, Вы больны, на таблетку, но Вы говорите, проявите сострадание, вежливость, милосердие. Вам говорят, вот же, берите, но больной так сильно болеет, что он ничего не понимает. Он продолжает жевать пережеванное, есть колючку и пить свою кровь.
Эта реальная картина. А то что описываете Вы, это зрение невидящего, но говорящего о каких-то решениях.
Нет иного решения кроме философии, о которой Вы так нелестно отзываетесь.

Я Вам это говорю как практик, семья это ад, без духовного центра и бхакти. Вы теоретизируете просто, Ваши слова лёгкие, пустые.
Но я Вам говорю, услышьте, возьмите. Но Вы продолжаете что то говорить, не умея слушать и слышать. Без этого Вы так и останетесь слепцом.

----------


## Андрон

> Вам я пишу, это моя любовь.


Yudzhesh / VitaliyT, Ваш стиль выдает Ваши истинные мотивы - Вы переходите на личности и осуждаете именно людей, а не их слова. Вы набросились на Враджендру Кумара прабху в соседней теме, и на меня здесь, движимые обычной обидой за то, что мы ранее намекнули на Вашу гордыню. И темы Ваши про мантру и неофитов перенесли в "Просто так", потому что Вы там взялись всех критиковать и поучать, даже старших преданных.
Вот, почитайте, как поучают движимые любовью.




> Семья это колодец материального бытия... семья это ад...


Вот из-за такого отношения к семье и страдают женщины и дети...

----------


## Yudzhesh

Харе Кришна

Вы слишком большое значение придаете форме. Не только Вы. Суть ускользает, в этом проблема.
Моя форма это способ воздействия, я много лет практикую разные способы. Способ выбран осознанно, так как нельзя из невежества выйти в благость сразу. Страсть лишь может взбудоражить ум и разум, чтобы он ожил, вышел из пелены своего болота.
Понятно, что это выглядит не очень правильно. Так всегда было и будет. Проблема в наложении высших идей на материальное сознание. Поэтому это поведение не правильно. Но это поведение это осознанный выбор, это единственный способ вывести хоть как-то, неосознанно из невежества. Иначе просто болота ума, которое кажется благостью, и т.д. А по сути это просто глубокое невежество.

Внешне всё благопристойно, смиренно и в рамках норм поведения. Но это не так.
Я практик, мне не интересно пустое говорение. Мне нужны результаты в развитии других. И я имею успешный опыт, реальный опыт развития других. Эта броня, эта сентиментальность, её пробить очень сложно. Очень сложно. Но я стараюсь её пробить. У меня часто получается, и не получается тоже иногда. Но бесследно никогда не остаётся.

Этот способ промежуточный. Когда разум немного ожил, пробудился, то способ меняется. 

Речь лишь шла о проповеди и о Святых Именах. Мое место любое, это второстепенно.

И у Вас и уважаемого Враджендра Кумара броня была пробита, вы вышли за рамки интеллигентного разумного подхода, считая себя тонкими аналитиками. Это ваша броня, которая затмевает сознание. Через эту щель будут течь вещи, которые раньше не текли. Но это делает Кришна, я лишь инструмент в Его руках. Просто я это осознаю, а Вы возможно  пока нет. И это касается и других преданных на форуме. Это всё работает Параматма. 

Женщины в семьях вайшнавов счастливы. По сути счастье и вайшнавизм синонимы. Сентиментальное счастье фантом счастья.

----------


## Андрон

> Вы слишком большое значение придаете форме. Не только Вы.


А Вам неважно, какой форме Бога поклоняться? Форма очень важна!
Форма и стиль выдают внутреннее содержание, мотив:
"Порождения ехиднины! как вы можете говорить доброе, будучи злы?
Ибо *от избытка сердца говорят уста*". (Мф 12:34)

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Ваша броня похоже непробиваема. И суть ускользает именно от вас. Вы продолжаете оскорбительным тоном писать в адрес Враджендры Кумара прабху.

Клон забанен. Вас тоже надо забанить на мой взгляд. Недели явно мало было. Ваша гордость просто зашкаливает.

----------


## Yudzhesh

> А Вам неважно, какой форме Бога поклоняться? Форма очень важна!
> Форма и стиль выдают внутреннее содержание, мотив:
> "Порождения ехиднины! как вы можете говорить доброе, будучи злы?
> Ибо *от избытка сердца говорят уста*". (Мф 12:34)


Если у Вас сильная гордыня, то повторять Святые Имена Кришны невозможно много. Это я про гордыню.  :smilies: 
Форма важна, но достичь формы Кришны нельзя из невежества. Вместе со страстями есть скрытая простынь сознания в том, что я делаю.
У меня есть и другие форматы общения, когда умеют слушать. 
Кришна же создал эти условия, гуны. Этот мир даёт прекрасные возможности для души. Без гун это невозможно. Брахма величайший преданный, именно он всё создаёт в этом мире. 
Форма это следствие содержания. Например, автомобиль такой формы, т.к. содержание назначения такое. Другой формы не может быть.
Тема про женщин. Форма женщины такая, потому что содержание такое. Например, женская грудь это материальное проявление любви. Поэтому мужчины тянутся к этому объекту. 
Женщина это дэва, реализованное материальное совершенство. Поэтому многие женщины думают что они совершены, и их стремление к совершенству не так сильно. Потому что она уже совершенна в каком-то смысле. Понимаете, это я про сентиментальность. Форма в материи это вторично. 

Гуны тоже совершенные формы. Форма это следствие.
Например, я мыслю что надо донести что-то. Я выбираю форму чтобы донести. Форма может быть любой, но содержание имеет сознание, благость.
Например, Кришна очень любит Шиву, кто не почтителен к Шиве, тот не достигнет Кришны.
А Кришна это не просто форма, это содержание, по сути, в нашем понимании форм их вообще нет в реальности.

----------


## Yudzhesh

> Ваша броня похоже непробиваема. И суть ускользает именно от вас. Вы продолжаете оскорбительным тоном писать в адрес Враджендры Кумара прабху.
> 
> Клон забанен. Вас тоже надо забанить на мой взгляд. Недели явно мало было. Ваша гордость просто зашкаливает.


Вы не понимаете. Это не мой осознанный план, по пробитию брони. Это Параматма устраивает.
Я сам несовершенен и обусловлен, и это тоже как-то работает во всем этом.

Мой осознанный выбор это действовать по наитию и слышать правильно это или нет. Если нет, то я сразу это понимаю. Я много что делаю не правильно и корректировать стараюсь.

Я Вам ответил про цитату  Прабхупады в клубе одного лакха. Вопрос в том как Вы лично понимаете.

Так и здесь.

Понять не просто. Но можно.

Я просто это осознаю, это не значит что я творец этого. :smilies: 

Вы достаточно внимательны, это видно. Всё нормально будет.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами и Чайтанья Чандра Чаран пр. о защите женщин 
Ретрит лидеров, Беларусь, 30.06.2019

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Если бы ИСККОН был обществом в полноценном смысле этого слова, подобных проблем было бы значительно меньше. Но пока что ИСККОН остается проповедническим движением, который не осознает в полной мере своих социальных задач. Чтобы понять это просто почитайте резолюции Джи-Би-Си. Именно они показывают, чем озабочены лидеры. Отсюда и такая ситуация. У нас все директивы спускаются сверху. А наверху в массе своей саннйаси, никто из которых не имел позитивного опыта семейной жизни. Как мы можем ожидать, что этой теме вдруг начнут уделять внимание? Поэтому пока что "спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих". До определенной степени общинный образ жизни, общая экономика, создание бюджета из налогов и т.д. могли бы помочь, но мы слишком "трансцендентны" и непрактичны, чтобы думать об этом. Поэтому пока 1:0 в пользу Кали-юги. Не примите как критику. Просто это попытка осмысления причин этой ситуации.


Мне кажется, многие из этих проблем могут решиться, если преданные активно будут участвовать в жизни "большого" общества. Например, в США за сексуальные домогательства можно уголовный срок получить. В некоторых европейских странах также. Этого люди добивались много лет. У нас пару лет назад сняли уголовную ответственность с домашнего насилия. Такова наша реальность.

Дело в том, что в ИСККОН как-будто есть табу на политическую и общественную жизнь для преданных. Мол мы трансендентны и нам этого не надо.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Этой весной Всемирный банк опубликовал свой ежегодный отчет Women, Business and the Law 2018, касающийся законодательства в сфере защиты прав женщин. Россия оказалась в числе 21 страны, чьи законы хуже всего защищают женщин от насилия. Из 100 возможных баллов Россия набрала 0. Столько же получили Экваториальная Гвинея, Федеративные Штаты Микронезии, Габон, Гаити, Иран, Кувейт, Либерия, Мали, Мавритания, Мьянма, Катар, Конго, Южный Судан, Судан, Свазиленд, Сирия, Объединенные Арабские Эмираты, Узбекистан, Западный берег реки Иордан, Йемен. Во многом это связанно с принятием закона о декриминализации побоев, а также отсутствием законодательных ограничений против сексуальных домогательств.

В среднем по России зарплата женщин на 10,6 тысячи рублей меньше, чем у мужчин. Например, в географически близкой ко мне Финляндии, где я бываю по нескольку раз в год, разница между зарплатами мужчин и женщин минимальна. Там платят не за пол, а за работу.

Я уверен, что ДБС или ИСККОН не имеют особого отношения к защите женщин как таковой. Это задача общества и общественных институтов, которые мы воспринимаем как майю.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Как проповедующая организация мы должны говорить об этих социально значимых вопросах с позиции Вед, чем и занимался Шрила Прабхупада. Но создавать параллельные общественным структуры не имеет смысла. Уж точно "бить морду" начальнику-материалисту за то, что он уволил работницу-преданную странно и наказуемо с точки зрения закона. Нужно активно участвовать в общественной жизни, добиваться принятия нужных законов и заставлять чиновников выполнять свою работу.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

какая нам защита женщин, если русские проповедники до сих пор о телегонии говорят...
правда, лекцию этого учителя я видела только за 10 год. надеюсь с того времени его мнение изменилось.

----------

